# that new bunch job boss better cool it



## plowboy (Mar 21, 2011)

that new crews boss comes into my shop piss an throws a pulley at my coffe thromos ied thow it throw his whensheled then a wrinch at him then throw the broken skyhook in the back of the truck an said get the hell out here he,ll be back in 10 min kiss my ass


----------



## paccity (Mar 22, 2011)

production trumps shop every time. no production- no shop.


----------



## rich636 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got the feeling that scene was staged...that shop guy handled that way to calmly. Or like the above post eluded to, he quickly remembered that the big logging companies butter his bread.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 22, 2011)

That scene reminded me of how they do things where I work. Not the throwing of the pulley BS, he'd of been fired on the spot for that, no matter who he thought he was.....he'd be gone ASAP. After that made for TV crap, the guy in the shop told him it would take a week to 10 days to repair it correctly. Then, as do most of the supervisors at our place, he needs it right now or the world is going to stop turning. Some times you can tell a supervisor until you're blue in the face that something can't be fixed and expected to work properly _"just because YOU want it to be....right now"_. If you don't do proper PM's and keep a reasonable supply of spare or service parts, things can't or shouldn't be expected to work right. Case in point, he has the shop guy cobble it back together.....and they never made a turn with it. Gee, I didn't see that coming. I'm no logger but that piece of equipment is one of the most important pieces of equipment they use in that type of logging. Without it, you can't operate, plain and simple. That thing looked 100 years old. Sham on that @$$hat supervisor for not making sure he had what he needed to do the job. But then again it's AxMen!


----------



## plowboy (Mar 22, 2011)

rich636 said:


> I got the feeling that scene was staged...that shop guy handled that way to calmly. Or like the above post eluded to, he quickly remembered that the big logging companies butter his bread.


 
i'll say it again not in my shop an he got what he decived an telling the yarder the plain is on the way with a new opperater in stead of a new pice hes no boss fire him


----------



## paccity (Mar 22, 2011)

i was talking as if it was a company shop, over an independant shop. dosn't look like they fixed it anyhoo.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 22, 2011)

plowboy said:


> that new crews boss comes into my shop piss an throws a pulley at my coffe thromos ied thow it throw his whensheled then a wrinch at him then throw the broken skyhook in the back of the truck an said get the hell out here he,ll be back in 10 min kiss my ass


 
Uhmm, sure. Punctuation? It would make your post easier to read.

LLL is primarily a grapple show. They only have one carriage. I thought they were in a remote site but that shop was pretty big and the supe drove to it. The yarder engineer acts like he is bi-polar.

It just doesn't add up.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 22, 2011)

Haven't seen this season's show's yet, but Lemare is a large operation. I know they have a big central shop in the town they're based out of, and very likely have well stocked satellite shops at their operations.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 22, 2011)

plowboy said:


> that new crews boss comes into my shop piss an throws a pulley at my coffe thromos ied thow it throw his whensheled then a wrinch at him then throw the broken skyhook in the back of the truck an said get the hell out here he,ll be back in 10 min kiss my ass


 
i never pick on people for spelling/grammar, but you sir have just brought the internets to an all time low with that post, well done :msp_thumbup:
i will even award you rep for such a work of art


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Mar 22, 2011)

He and I would have tangled. Ive had a similar thing happen with bad results. One job I had a track loader down and little lead man came in wanting me to fix the F700 Ford he had to run around the job on. I told Him it fell behind the loader on importance plus part would be about 2 days wait on the correct parts. I had a 450 dollar Proto socket set on the tail gate of my truck. He wheeled around and dumped the set in the floor. THe superintendent of the job saw it and also stopped me from pounding his head with a 3/4 drive pull handle He was fired for the incident.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 23, 2011)

I have worked in the log woods, but never under a Yarder.
If the carriage is so important, why not have another one? I do realize that they are spendy, but come on; if not having one would break the bank then I would have another.


----------



## plowboy (Mar 24, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i never pick on people for spelling/grammar, but you sir have just brought the internets to an all time low with that post, well done :msp_thumbup:
> i will even award you rep for such a work of art


 
aw the man ,look out hes spock


----------

